

Classics of statistics - helwr
http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2010/06/classics_of_sta.html

======
hugh3
In case you, like I, read through that list and wondered what the hell the
Federalist Papers had to do with statistics, I've saved you the trouble of
looking it up:

 _Mosteller and David Wallace studied the historical problem of who wrote each
of the disputed Federalist papers, Madison or Hamilton. In 1964 this paper
appeared on the cover of Time magazine, the first time a paper in the field of
statistics received such attention. The Federalist Papers study was conducted
in order to demonstrate the power of Bayesian data analysis and required a
great deal of computational power for that time._

